# snail : Marisa cornuarietis



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

snail : Marisa cornuarietis


----------



## fishfinder (Aug 31, 2008)

What a lovely snail. Is this freshwater or saltwater?


----------



## apistoworldhk (Nov 13, 2008)

this is freshwater snail


----------

